# For Our Aviators



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Aug 2010)

Enjoy:  ;D

AVIATION RULES AND REMINDERS 

* Takeoff's are optional. Landings are mandatory. 

* If you push the stick forward, the houses get bigger, if you pull the stick back they get smaller. Unless you keep pulling the stick back...then they get bigger again. 

* Flying is not dangerous; crashing is dangerous. 

* The propeller is just a big fan in the front of the plane to keep the pilot cool. Want proof? Make it stop; then watch the pilot break out into a sweat. 

* The only time you have too much fuel is when you're on fire. 

* Every one already knows the definition of a 'good' landing is one from which you can walk away. But very few know the definition of a 'great landing.' It's one after which you can use the airplane another time. 

* The probability of survival is equal to the angle of arrival. 

* A helicopter is a collection of rotating parts going round and round and reciprocating parts going up and down -- all of them trying to become random in motion. Helicopters can't really fly -- they're just so ugly that the earth immediately repels them. 

* Learn from the mistakes of others. You won't live long enough to make all of them yourself. 

* There are three simple rules for making a smooth landing: Unfortunately, no one knows what they are. 

* The only thing worse than a captain who never flew as co-pilot is a co-pilot who once was a captain. 

* It's easy to make a small fortune in aviation. You start with a large fortune. 

* A male pilot is a confused soul who talks about women when he's flying, and about flying when he's with a woman. 

* Try to keep the number of your landings equal to the number of your takeoffs. 

* Asking what a pilot thinks about the FAA is like asking a fire hydrant what it thinks about dogs.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Aug 2010)

> * A helicopter is a collection of rotating parts going round and round and reciprocating parts going up and down -- all of them trying to become random in motion. Helicopters can't really fly -- they're just so ugly that the earth immediately repels them.



Sometimes described as "10,000 parts flying formation around an oil leak..."  :nod:


----------



## aesop081 (14 Aug 2010)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Sometimes described as "10,000 parts flying formation around an oil leak..."  :nod:



So ugly and un-natural that the Earth repels them.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (15 Aug 2010)

Helicopters don't fly, they beat the air into submission.


----------

